# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Mixing hardwood and softwood

## baileyboy

What's the consensus regarding using softwood (pine) to renovate a hardwood queenslander? 
We bought a Queenslander to renovate. We're going to be reconfigure walls, removing some of those decorative arch thingys on doorways and modern it with straight, square lines. Thinking of using pine as it is straight, easy to use and cheap. 
Will that ruin the look? i figured if I painted it, then who would know?
Love to hear your feedback

----------


## ringtail

Totally common practice these days. Hardwood is basically only used in exposed situations like handrails and balustrades or special features. All renno framing is done with pine as is all the fix out. Like you said, once painted out no one will know. Just make sure you use gloss enamel oil based paints for all trims, doors, skirts and archs. So easy to spot a nasty renno just by paint selection alone

----------

